# Favia question



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

So today I picked up a decent sized frag of a yellow and green Favia. But it just kind of brushed over my head that I had quite a few questions for the people at the store. =p just a few are, what should I feed them that promotes the healthiest and fastest growth? how many times a week should I feed them, and are they night feeders, or during the day? and if anyone else has some tips for me on keeping Favia, that would be great. thanks so much!


----------



## reefer_girl (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't feed my favia specially. Ever other day I mix some powdered food with "ReefActif" from Tropic Marin, add some spirulina powder and Cyclop Eeze (only a tiny bit of each) and add that to the water. Works well for all my LPS and SPS. 
I feed my fish with mysis and artemia, so in the night they have a chance of catching the left overs


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

reefer_girl said:


> I don't feed my favia specially. Ever other day I mix some powdered food with "ReefActif" from Tropic Marin, add some spirulina powder and Cyclop Eeze (only a tiny bit of each) and add that to the water. Works well for all my LPS and SPS.
> I feed my fish with mysis and artemia, so in the night they have a chance of catching the left overs


+1 it's a filter feeder, the only thing I would caution is if you try to spot feed don't over feed and watch for Nitrates and phosphates.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I feed my favias mysis shrimp in addition to all the other powdered and frozen filter feeding small bits and pieces of various ingredients. 
By nature, they open to feed at night and they also have sweeper tentacles so be careful positioning other corals nearby. They will feed during the day as well. Turn the pumps off, and take a syringe and blow a cloud of food over it, it will open up and feed for you during the day that way. 
Try and keep your fish away when you do that so the fish (if you have any) don't steal their food.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

MediaHound said:


> I feed my favias mysis shrimp in addition to all the other powdered and frozen filter feeding small bits and pieces of various ingredients.
> By nature, they open to feed at night and they also have sweeper tentacles so be careful positioning other corals nearby. They will feed during the day as well. Turn the pumps off, and take a syringe and blow a cloud of food over it, it will open up and feed for you during the day that way.
> Try and keep your fish away when you do that so the fish (if you have any) don't steal their food.


Good point!!! My fish thinks I'm feeding the coral something different and will take there food every time.


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

thanks everyone! helps a lot!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

yea, it takes energy for them to open their mouth to try and feed and for a fish to steal the food from its mouth is counter-productive


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

kris_leonardi said:


> thanks everyone! helps a lot!


Keep us posted and picture or 2 would be nice.


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

yea, hopefully one day this week I can get a picture up!


----------

